# Table Tennis



## Chalkiebcfc

Is there anywhere they play Table Tennis in Dubai. I'm an ok player that played in the lower leagues in Bradford, West Yorkshire, normally I can give a decent game, but I am a bit out of practise. if there are any expat teams looking for a player or for practise, then please let me know, either way it would be good to get back into it.


----------



## zin

Not sure about leagues but I played recently here: DUBAI BOWLING CENTRE- Al Quoz


----------



## zoglug

I would be up for this!!! Played a lot when younger but kind of drifted away from it! Would love to get back into it again though! 

Once you hit 5 posts ill pm you and we can talk from there. I may not be up to your standard but we will see!!! And i aint to far away from JLT...im in the Greens


----------



## kentiwi84

Chalkiebcfc said:


> Is there anywhere they play Table Tennis in Dubai. I'm an ok player that played in the lower leagues in Bradford, West Yorkshire, normally I can give a decent game, but I am a bit out of practise. if there are any expat teams looking for a player or for practise, then please let me know, either way it would be good to get back into it.


where you live mate my apartments have a pingpong table, and im sick of kcking my girlfriends but.....


----------



## thecork

I'd be up for playing guys, love a bit of table tennis! Perhaps set up a bit of a mini tourney?


----------



## Armen

I am intersted as well guys.


----------



## Lita_Rulez

There is also a nice place at the Bowling Center next to the sharjah border (can't think of the name right now, but it will come back) with much more room to move around the tables than in the Al Quoz one.

Only problem is, it's quite remote for almost everyone !

I'm nothing of a good player, but I'm willing to join the fray


----------



## zin

I'm up for a game too. 

Lita I believe it's called Dubai International Bowling Center. 

Dubai Bowling Centre


----------



## Chalkiebcfc

Hi All thanks for the replies

I live at JLT so if anyone is near here let me know

At this rate I might have to get my racquet lol bat sent out


----------



## zin

If anyone fancies playing at the Al Quoz or close to Sharjah one drop me a PM, me and a friend would be keen to test ourselves against others.


----------



## kentiwi84

You'll lose don't you worry about that


----------



## kentiwi84

Yea I'm in Dubai arch towers with pingpong table drop me a line email I won't be back till 28th though so practice cause if u lose I rub it in.bad


----------



## buddyab

ready to beat anyone here
Also guys you can join use we play 2-3 times per week 
there are many places 
Also I have table tennis but no space to put it so if anyone have empty space we can put it and play free

send me a PM and we will arrange to be a big group
Plz average and professional players only

Thanks


----------



## Shevdogg

Just moved to Dubai. I play table tennis, definately up for playing if anyone wants a game..


----------



## Rinad

Chalkiebcfc said:


> Hi All thanks for the replies
> 
> I live at JLT so if anyone is near here let me know
> 
> At this rate I might have to get my racquet lol bat sent out


Hey there..
i think am near , i live in the Gardens so whenever you want to play just let me know..
i usually get back home at 19:30 

c ya soon i think ..


----------



## zin

We are going to play tonight after work, probably at the Al Quoz one - if anyone wants to join drop me a PM.

Also there's a couple of other places we've found.

India Club, Dubai, UAE - Sport, F & B, Events, Utsav, Darbar, Crystal Lounge, Terrace Gardens, Mehfil 1, Mehfil 2, Diwan-E-Khas, Aangan, Hasty Tasty, Garden Cafe, Madhushala, Splash Bar

and there's a couple of tables in Al Gusais at VIP Billiards near to Al Mulla Plaza.


----------



## calbear

Looks like I missed tonight but definitely up for the next one. I used to play a bunch as a kid and would love to get back into it.


----------



## zin

We're a little addicted lately, so much so we may play again today. PMs welcome as always.


----------



## FountainGuy

Awesome! Definitely count me in for next time you guys get together! Mind you, I'm still sitting in Canada as I write that, lol. My one-way flight into Dubai leaves Monday!  Cheers!


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, I stay in Discovery Gardens. Next time you planned a game, plz count me in and drop me a reminder.
Thnx


----------



## zin

Game planned tomorrow (Monday) for around 7pm in Al Quoz. PM if interested in joining.


----------



## chrisveldad

*Table Tennis player looking for buddies*

I'm an above-average table tennis player who usually play at least 3-4x a week.

We have two tables in our building and has a very nice location. If any of you guys are interested with playing with us.. please do not hesitate to contact me.. you can reach me in [SNIP]

We are based in green community, Dubai Investment Park. We usually play 7:30 onwards almost every night.

We have spare rackets that you can borrow, but im quite sure serious players has their own.

Hope to see u soon.




Chalkiebcfc said:


> Hi All thanks for the replies
> 
> I live at JLT so if anyone is near here let me know
> 
> At this rate I might have to get my racquet lol bat sent out


----------



## ahmadmoalla

*count me also in*

i am also a table tennis player, was playing in the syrian first league. i didn't play that much during the last 8 months as i was so busy with my graduation project and then moving to dubai. would love if i can join you guys.
please hit me a message when and where.
regards,
ahmad



Chalkiebcfc said:


> Is there anywhere they play Table Tennis in Dubai. I'm an ok player that played in the lower leagues in Bradford, West Yorkshire, normally I can give a decent game, but I am a bit out of practise. if there are any expat teams looking for a player or for practise, then please let me know, either way it would be good to get back into it.


----------



## denz06

Been to dubai bowling near century mall last night me & my friends wanted to play table tennis but we were told that they have removed the tables.. Any place in hor al anz .. Near century mall that we can play


----------



## zin

denz, the VIP Billiards place just down the road from there have a couple of tables. 

be warned the entrance looks like you are entering a brothel, don't let that put you off


----------



## DOHA

hi guys
i like tennis table :clap2: but you can consider me a beginner 
pleas count me on if you decide to meet and play


----------



## denz06

zin said:


> denz, the VIP Billiards place just down the road from there have a couple of tables.
> 
> be warned the entrance looks like you are entering a brothel, don't let that put you off


Thanks a lot Zin .. I guess I just missed it (VIP Billiards).. I will take another round today afternoon.. need to pratice again to get back the rythm..

Hope you guys can regroup again and play during weekends say friday & Sat its a nice way of burning fats while enjoying the game!


----------



## chrisveldad

Anybody staying near jebel ali / DIP area..? We got a nice table in our bldg we can use. I'm an above-average player who wants to hit some balls as often as my schedule allows me. Private msg me if anybody is interesred.


----------



## denz06

chrisveldad said:


> Anybody staying near jebel ali / DIP area..? We got a nice table in our bldg we can use. I'm an above-average player who wants to hit some balls as often as my schedule allows me. Private msg me if anybody is interesred.


Hi Chris, Kabayan? .. got a fellow kabayan also here in Hor Al Anz and we played in (vip billiard..thanks to Zin) its not so big but they have two tables and average space but enough to practice your serve and couple of spins ..wow despite of the AC there we sweat a lot and its really fun .. not well lighted but still its very affordable.. its open from 10am - 6pm every day.

next friday and saturday will be there anyone who would like to join us? lets practice there and got to know each other then we can arrange later a much better place if you know .. we are not that good but will give anyone a good chalenge lol


----------



## zin

denz, we played at VIP Billiard around 9pm on a weekday. They told us they are open 24 hours a day.


----------



## denz06

zin said:


> denz, we played at VIP Billiard around 9pm on a weekday. They told us they are open 24 hours a day.


Hi Zin, yeah the guy there in charge told me that before that they are open 24 hours.. but yesterday they told us its only until 6pm .. if we can play by 9pm there during weekdays well we are always available coz we live just across the street.. any particular days that you will be there? perhaps me and my friend can meet you there and play..let me know


----------



## zin

Would love to play just tied up at the moment so may not be until middle of June as I'll be out the country as well. Can you guys drive? We usually go to the one in Al Quoz as there's more light and the tables are decent. Trying to find another closer by but no luck so far.


----------



## denz06

zin said:


> Would love to play just tied up at the moment so may not be until middle of June as I'll be out the country as well. Can you guys drive? We usually go to the one in Al Quoz as there's more light and the tables are decent. Trying to find another closer by but no luck so far.


yup both of us have cars just if your not busy we are available on weekdays by 9pm thanks!


----------



## denz06

zin said:


> Would love to play just tied up at the moment so may not be until middle of June as I'll be out the country as well. Can you guys drive? We usually go to the one in Al Quoz as there's more light and the tables are decent. Trying to find another closer by but no luck so far.


Hi Zin can you tell me the location in Al Qouz to play table tennis perhaps we can try there one of these days as well.. any land mark?


----------



## zin

The place is a landmark itself. It's the Dubai Bowling Center on Meydan Rd. 

Duabi Bowling Center

Take Al Khail Rd and then take the exit towards Al Safa/Al Wasl. I believe it's the one after the Dubai Mall exit. You will see it at the traffic lights. Game costs 25 dirhams an hour so quite cheap. Table tennis tables are downstairs. Pay at the counter where the gifts are to get the bats.


----------



## denz06

zin said:


> The place is a landmark itself. It's the Dubai Bowling Center on Meydan Rd.
> 
> Duabi Bowling Center
> 
> Take Al Khail Rd and then take the exit towards Al Safa/Al Wasl. I believe it's the one after the Dubai Mall exit. You will see it at the traffic lights. Game costs 25 dirhams an hour so quite cheap. Table tennis tables are downstairs. Pay at the counter where the gifts are to get the bats.


Got it thank you again we will try there..


----------



## chrisveldad

denz06 said:


> Got it thank you again we will try there..


25aed is quite expensive.. in Deira Sports Center.. its 10aed per hour. Tons of excellent players during the weekends.


----------



## zin

Any website or directions for Deira Sports Center ?


----------



## chrisveldad

zin said:


> Any website or directions for Deira Sports Center ?


Backside of qatar airlines office in Maktoum road.. Not that hard to find.


----------



## denz06

chrisveldad said:


> 25aed is quite expensive.. in Deira Sports Center.. its 10aed per hour. Tons of excellent players during the weekends.


wow, good to know will try there also. thanks


----------



## zin

Is that the International Alliance of Filipino Table Tennis Association by any chance chrisveldad ?


----------



## ttfan

chrisveldad said:


> Backside of qatar airlines office in Maktoum road.. Not that hard to find.


is it the Sports City near Deira etisalat tower?...and r there pinays playing in there?


----------



## chrisveldad

zin said:


> Is that the International Alliance of Filipino Table Tennis Association by any chance chrisveldad ?


I believe so.. though im not so sure. Most of the best players are filipinos, though you can find a couple of non-filipino players too.


----------



## ttfan

hello guyz!!!

i want to play again table tennis...so if you guys could consider me...i hope there are gurlz like me to play TT with...


----------



## chrisveldad

ttfan said:


> is it the Sports City near Deira etisalat tower?...and r there pinays playing in there?


Backside of the Qatar Airlines bldg.. i think its at the opposite side of the Etisalat bldg.

Haven't seen any pinay.. but a lot of pinoys.

Only problem there.. there are too many players over there during the weekends and they usually do mini-tournaments.. means you wont be able to play a lot.. practice is even out of the question. From my experience.. you play 10% of the time you spend there.. and the other 90% is rest, talk and wait for your next match. Oh.. and the venue is a little too cramped and dark.. its more of a billiard centre rather than a sports center.

This is just a little heads-up so you have a some idea on what to expect. I think that's the price you pay for accessibility.


----------



## Marcel

Hi, like to play, long time i didn't play
i played once in Bowling Center in Dubai near Sharjah, but i didn't like it, it was a small place, long time i didn't visit the center... so i don`t know what is the situation there.....
if somebody want to play... i am in


----------



## denz06

just arrived and played in Deira Sport City but found it too crowded not enough space and 20 dhs per hour.. there are 3 tables but only one have a proper place the other two are beside the billiard tables.
I tried to ask for a match against some of the fellow filipinos there but just end up fighting with my friend on the other table and missing the chance to fight with them so after 1 hour we just head back home and still we found the one in hor al anz a much nicer place compared to the crowded deira sports center.

anyone who would like to play with us we are available on friday and saturday .. perha[s we can play doubles it will be fun... let those fat burn hehe..


----------



## chrisveldad

I think this is what i warned u guys about. The only reason i would want to go to deira sports city are the good players. The actual place sucks but the players (specially the filipinos) are excellent players. Only drawback is they always play for games.. Never for practice.

You guys want a cheap and good place to play..? Go to my location and play all you want for free. The place has very good lightings and very spacious.. And the best part is.. Nobody else is using it except for me and my training buddy.


----------



## denz06

chrisveldad said:


> I think this is what i warned u guys about. The only reason i would want to go to deira sports city are the good players. The actual place sucks but the players (specially the filipinos) are excellent players. Only drawback is they always play for games.. Never for practice.
> 
> You guys want a cheap and good place to play..? Go to my location and play all you want for free. The place has very good lightings and very spacious.. And the best part is.. Nobody else is using it except for me and my training buddy.


Chris, weekend friday or saturday if you are available just tell me what time and we will be there in your place.. its been a decade since I played during highschool & college after palying 3 games here i feel addicted again to the sport I really love.


----------



## denz06

chrisveldad said:


> I think this is what i warned u guys about. The only reason i would want to go to deira sports city are the good players. The actual place sucks but the players (specially the filipinos) are excellent players. Only drawback is they always play for games.. Never for practice.
> 
> You guys want a cheap and good place to play..? Go to my location and play all you want for free. The place has very good lightings and very spacious.. And the best part is.. Nobody else is using it except for me and my training buddy.


Sir Chris Let us set a match on Friday, I think Zin can also play with us, my friend will be with me, if someone else would really love to come will be driving from Hor Al Anz if your on our way going to DIP, will be happy to take you with us.. but again Sir Chris will be our host and he will decide for the timings and number of players allowed... well let us know thanks!..


----------



## chrisveldad

denz06 said:


> Sir Chris Let us set a match on Friday, I think Zin can also play with us, my friend will be with me, if someone else would really love to come will be driving from Hor Al Anz if your on our way going to DIP, will be happy to take you with us.. but again Sir Chris will be our host and he will decide for the timings and number of players allowed... well let us know thanks!..


I think it will be much better if we can set it up on Saturday instead Sir Denz... 3 or 4 guys can come so at least we can play doubles.

What rackets do you guys have..? I have a new yasaka ma lin carbon with vstage.. but I still have my sweden classic with pf4.


----------



## zin

Chaps, DIP is about a 45 minute drive from me so that's an hour and half round trip for table tennis therefore count me out of that, plus from his previous posts I think chris is after a level of ability I can't offer.

Oh and the racket specs conversation scared me. 

Still free for Friday at VIP denz if you go ahead with it.


----------



## denz06

chrisveldad said:


> I think it will be much better if we can set it up on Saturday instead Sir Denz... 3 or 4 guys can come so at least we can play doubles.
> 
> What rackets do you guys have..? I have a new yasaka ma lin carbon with vstage.. but I still have my sweden classic with pf4.


i JUST GOT SOMETHING AVAILABLE HERE IN UAE .. BUTTERFLY SRIVER FX FH & TACKINESS DRIVE ON MY BH JUST PUT IT ON A 7 PLY BUTTERFLY BLADES .. B4 IM USING IN PI YASAKA MARK V & SRIVER DURING INTER SCHOOL COMPETITION ITS BEEN A LONG TIME THOUGH BUT I GUESS SOMEHOW I STILL HAVE MY SPIN


----------



## chrisveldad

denz06 said:


> i JUST GOT SOMETHING AVAILABLE HERE IN UAE .. BUTTERFLY SRIVER FX FH & TACKINESS DRIVE ON MY BH JUST PUT IT ON A 7 PLY BUTTERFLY BLADES .. B4 IM USING IN PI YASAKA MARK V & SRIVER DURING INTER SCHOOL COMPETITION ITS BEEN A LONG TIME THOUGH BUT I GUESS SOMEHOW I STILL HAVE MY SPIN


Wow.. that's a nice one.. looks like real offensive to me. I'm still getting used to my new racket.. since i just got it last week from the phils.. I used the old one for almost 15-years and I've been having a hard time adjusting to the new one. That's the main reason why I want to hit some balls more these days.

So.. when do we play..?


----------



## denz06

zin said:


> Chaps, DIP is about a 45 minute drive from me so that's an hour and half round trip for table tennis therefore count me out of that, plus from his previous posts I think chris is after a level of ability I can't offer.
> 
> Oh and the racket specs conversation scared me.
> 
> Still free for Friday at VIP denz if you go ahead with it.


Hi Zin,

I love Table Tennis a lot.. and i dont mind playing with anyone.. I used to fight in some competions before in the Philippines but it never stops me playing with my neighbor with blade & sand paper or pimpled racket .. for me now its more of an exercise and love of the game because my eyes are not that clear like b4.. will be there in VIP billiard on Friday 10am - 6pm lets just enjoy it ok..


----------



## denz06

chrisveldad said:


> Wow.. that's a nice one.. looks like real offensive to me. I'm still getting used to my new racket.. since i just got it last week from the phils.. I used the old one for almost 15-years and I've been having a hard time adjusting to the new one. That's the main reason why I want to hit some balls more these days.
> 
> So.. when do we play..?


okie its a game on SAturday .. Im still having hard time as well adjusting to my new racket ..i think I didnt glued it properly coz im not hearing the tink! sound like my old tackiness at home.. still adjusting on the bounce ... what tym sir chris? and your exact location please.


----------



## chrisveldad

denz06 said:


> okie its a game on SAturday .. Im still having hard time as well adjusting to my new racket ..i think I didnt glued it properly coz im not hearing the tink! sound like my old tackiness at home.. still adjusting on the bounce ... what tym sir chris? and your exact location please.


Then its going to be a long day for us on Saturday.. we'll do a lot of drills and play a couple of sets. 

If you're familiar in DIP.. I can meet you up at Choitram/The Market around 3pm..?

Add me up in yahoo messenger so we can talk about it in details and to exchange contact numbers.. im using saint_zinner for yahoo messenger chat.


----------



## denz06

chrisveldad said:


> Then its going to be a long day for us on Saturday.. we'll do a lot of drills and play a couple of sets.
> 
> If you're familiar in DIP.. I can meet you up at Choitram/The Market around 3pm..?
> 
> Add me up in yahoo messenger so we can talk about it in details and to exchange contact numbers.. im using saint_zinner for yahoo messenger chat.


Wow finally .. okie will meet you there in choitram @ 3pm Saturday and hope we can re group the guys including the good players in Deira.. let us see later if we can set up a tournament by categores.. like in PI... but first let me catch up with you guys as I stopped playing since 94


----------



## chrisveldad

denz06 said:


> Wow finally .. okie will meet you there in choitram @ 3pm Saturday and hope we can re group the guys including the good players in Deira.. let us see later if we can set up a tournament by categores.. like in PI... but first let me catch up with you guys as I stopped playing since 94


I spoke with that guy (ricky) who organizes the mini-tournaments there.. and also those guys playing in al quoz.. they are very interested in making "dayo" in my place one of these days. Thing is.. I also need to practice a lot before going in again with those guys.. otherwise.. they're going to slaughter me again like what they did the first time i played with them a couple of weeks back.

So how do we contact each other...?


----------



## denz06

chrisveldad said:


> I spoke with that guy (ricky) who organizes the mini-tournaments there.. and also those guys playing in al quoz.. they are very interested in making "dayo" in my place one of these days. Thing is.. I also need to practice a lot before going in again with those guys.. otherwise.. they're going to slaughter me again like what they did the first time i played with them a couple of weeks back.
> 
> So how do we contact each other...?


Gosh I guess i'll prepare myself to get slaughtered then.. havent got anyone to pratice well .. anyways its part of the game.. can we inform them through this thread?? or just call me .. my neighbor and I have a car and so we can fetch them and take 4 each .. 8 person plus us is 10.. let us make this sports come alive, enjoy and be friends.


----------



## denz06

Zin we will be in VIP Billiard by 11am or 12 till 6pm tom bring some friends or if anybody wants to play pls come.

Sir Chris Saturday 3pm will be in Choitram DIP , you have my mobile number just send me an sms or pm me your contact no.. so we can call you once we are there


----------



## chrisveldad

denz06 said:


> Zin we will be in VIP Billiard by 11am or 12 till 6pm tom bring some friends or if anybody wants to play pls come.
> 
> Sir Chris Saturday 3pm will be in Choitram DIP , you have my mobile number just send me an sms or pm me your contact no.. so we can call you once we are there


Oh.. i didn't get it.. could you send it to me again..?

I'll send you mine too just to be sure.


----------



## denz06

chrisveldad said:


> Oh.. i didn't get it.. could you send it to me again..?
> 
> I'll send you mine too just to be sure.


Sir Chris nice talking to you.. see you on Sat


----------



## chrisveldad

denz06 said:


> Sir Chris nice talking to you.. see you on Sat


Same goes to you Master Denz.

See you at Choitram, DIP @3PM.


----------



## denz06

Sir Zin its been fun playing table tennis with you @ VIP see you again next time


----------



## denz06

Master Chris thank you and your wife for the hospitality .. nice place you got there in DIP although we got slaughtered he he.. a very defensive sparring partner you have there.. its been a very fun game.. we enjoyed it a lot but definitely need a lot of catching up to do.. that is my fourth time playing table tennis after 1994 wasnt able to control the ball yet.. old timer I am hahaha with an old school combination of racket .. nice to know people who loves this sports as I do... just let us know if you need some to slaughter again haha ..cheers!


----------



## chrisveldad

denz06 said:


> Master Chris thank you and your wife for the hospitality .. nice place you got there in DIP although we got slaughtered he he.. a very defensive sparring partner you have there.. its been a very fun game.. we enjoyed it a lot but definitely need a lot of catching up to do.. that is my fourth time playing table tennis after 1994 wasnt able to control the ball yet.. old timer I am hahaha with an old school combination of racket .. nice to know people who loves this sports as I do... just let us know if you need some to slaughter again haha ..cheers!


You're very welcome master sir denz. I'm quite sure with a couple more practice like that..we're the ones who's going to be slaughtered. I'm actually surprised my partner's new racket didn't have that much effect in his game compared to me when i changed my racket 2weeks ago. He says he's going to push harder to be more offensive rather than defensive. Anyway.. now you know the place.. we can schedule a weekly practice if you guys are free.


----------



## denz06

chrisveldad said:


> You're very welcome master sir denz. I'm quite sure with a couple more practice like that..we're the ones who's going to be slaughtered. I'm actually surprised my partner's new racket didn't have that much effect in his game compared to me when i changed my racket 2weeks ago. He says he's going to push harder to be more offensive rather than defensive. Anyway.. now you know the place.. we can schedule a weekly practice if you guys are free.


yup we can do that.. my partner was really happy with the support you have given him coz he told me he never played with good players like you b4 guys with so many serves to offer.. my bro will come later also from Philippines he can match up as well it will be good if my other older brother will also come so will be able to fight with us as he also plays in National (Palarong Pambansa).. I will ask him for a visit here when the weather is nice.. your partner is like a wall doesnt move that much but very fast hand very defensive .. and your are quick got a lot of serve an offensive player.. me (just got old and fat though) who also loves to attack but gosh still tuning my spin just cant hit the ball hehe.. alright will set it up this weekend. thanks!


----------



## sheen

I`ll be back in Dubai in 4-5 days (that's 6th june) I am a good player, i want to play with you guys, i have been to diera sports city, probably will go there, but you are right about the rush. Where do you guys play? I live in Al Barsha, are any other people interested? do you have a big group started?


----------



## denz06

Hi Sheen,

We played table tennis @ VIP billiard in Hor Al ANZ during weekends not that spacious and bright but its not expensive compared to other places here in Dubai.. I think there is a group already but never met them yet.. in the mean time we are trying to organize slowly ..do some practice @ chris place in DIP they are good players also with his buddy there... let us know when you returned and will set it up.


----------



## denz06

Master Chris can we play again on Saturday????


----------



## ahmadmoalla

denz06 said:


> Master Chris can we play again on Saturday????


can i join ? i used to play in Syrian U18 National team, and usually i play regularly when i have time. after coming to Dubai i never played so i would really love if i can join you guys.
i live in JBR and happy to be wherever there is a table and nice people.

Regards,


----------



## sheen

Sounds great, is this Dubai Investment Park? Are there any landmarks or coordinates i will put it in my gps, also where is this located, would love to play!!


----------



## sheen

ahmadmoalla said:


> can i join ? i used to play in Syrian U18 National team, and usually i play regularly when i have time. after coming to Dubai i never played so i would really love if i can join you guys.
> i live in JBR and happy to be wherever there is a table and nice people.
> 
> Regards,



Absolutely!!! you can join me, i`m sure denz and chris would not mind having two new players, infact another friend of mine also plays decent table tennis and we can bring him too!


----------



## chrisveldad

yeah sure.. no problem with me. we can start at around 3pm on saturday. lets meet up in Choitram DIP. private message me for my contact number. see you..


----------



## denz06

sheen said:


> Absolutely!!! you can join me, i`m sure denz and chris would not mind having two new players, infact another friend of mine also plays decent table tennis and we can bring him too!


Always be our pleasure to play with you guys.. as Chris comfirmed 3pm on Saturday see you guys there in DIP!!!


----------



## ahmadmoalla

i was checking DIP on google maps, i think it's little bit far for me as i dont have a car.
please, if any body will cross a metro station that i can meet him at while going there?
otherwise i don't think i can join you guys on DIP 

i was searching back in the posts and i found that Denz is going tomorrow to somewhere around Deira and read also that you don't mind if any body join you. i think it would be better for me as there is a bus station close to it so easier for me to be there.
what do you think ? can i join you in that VIP Billiard ? any body will go to DIP by car ? 
one more thing : i couldnt know how to send a private message here, anyway my mobile [SNIP] in case we will arrange something for tomorrow.

regards,
Ahmad


----------



## denz06

ahmadmoalla said:


> i was checking DIP on google maps, i think it's little bit far for me as i dont have a car.
> please, if any body will cross a metro station that i can meet him at while going there?
> otherwise i don't think i can join you guys on DIP
> 
> i was searching back in the posts and i found that Denz is going tomorrow to somewhere around Deira and read also that you don't mind if any body join you. i think it would be better for me as there is a bus station close to it so easier for me to be there.
> what do you think ? can i join you in that VIP Billiard ? any body will go to DIP by car ?
> one more thing : i couldnt know how to send a private message here, anyway my mobile [SNIP] in case we will arrange something for tomorrow.
> 
> regards,
> Ahmad


HI Amad,
Sorry only now I check this forum I wasnt able to come and play today in VIP Billiard becoz my buddy was not around.. if I have checked this earlier we could have arrange and played there... anyways pls check your private message I will send you my contact number.. check me up tom sat @ 12pm so we can set going to DIP in Chris place.


----------



## Ebrahimi

ahmadmoalla said:


> i was checking DIP on google maps, i think it's little bit far for me as i dont have a car.
> please, if any body will cross a metro station that i can meet him at while going there?
> otherwise i don't think i can join you guys on DIP
> 
> i was searching back in the posts and i found that Denz is going tomorrow to somewhere around Deira and read also that you don't mind if any body join you. i think it would be better for me as there is a bus station close to it so easier for me to be there.
> what do you think ? can i join you in that VIP Billiard ? any body will go to DIP by car ?
> one more thing : i couldnt know how to send a private message here, anyway my mobile [SNIP] in case we will arrange something for tomorrow.
> 
> regards,
> Ahmad


Hi Ahmad,
i'm living at JLT and looking for a partner to play table-tennis, please email me your contact details, i think we can find a closer place to play.


regards,
Hossein


----------



## ahmadmoalla

Ebrahimi said:


> Hi Ahmad,
> i'm living at JLT and looking for a partner to play table-tennis, please email me your contact details, i think we can find a closer place to play.
> 
> 
> regards,
> Hossein


yes cool, i will send you an email now.
i found a table in JBR but the lights are not that good . we can check it anyway and see if we can find somewhere else.

@Chris thank you so much for hosting us last weekend, looking forward for the next time.


----------



## jojo

If you put your e-mail or any personal contact details on an open forum you are leaving yourself wide open to spam, scams and to anybody to contact you at anytime for all manner of reasons good or bad - even people who never use this forum! At least with private messages you know it'll be from those you've directed your queries to on the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## shinny_girl

I've played in the sport center in Al qouz.....its not a luxury thing...and the Aircon doesnt really help...I dont recommend but just for you to know, that place is there...


----------



## lawrencemiranda

I believe they have tables at Insportz @ Al Quoz behind the First Gulf Bank (Sh. Zayed Rd. near the 4th Interchange).


----------



## chrisveldad

There are a couple of advanced players coming over my place on thursday night and saturday afternoon. Feel free to private message me if interested.


----------



## sheen

count me in, Chris 

I am available to play in Al Quoz or Insports they have good flooring, let me know if any one is interested, i`m pretty good btw  Thanks


----------



## sheen

sheen said:


> count me in, Chris
> 
> I am available to play in Al Quoz or Insports they have good flooring, let me know if any one is interested, i`m pretty good btw  Thanks


will also tavel to DIP, just making a note that i am also available to play in the Barsha, Marina, Quoz area too!


----------



## denz06

Wow nice to know that this thread is active once again.. master Chris place in DIP is awesome .. bit far though but its worth. ... hmmmm thinking about thursday night lets see..


----------



## sheen

We had a blast on thursday. Thank You Chris for inviting us, I met Denz, and it was greart play, we will meet again today and play at 2:30, the place is exellent, a big room with changing rooms/toilts, outside pool, chris was very kind to bring water bottles, glasses, overall the he is an excellent host an we throughly enjoyed, hope to have a great day of game today!

Thanks


----------



## chrisveldad

Wow.. thanks man.. glad you liked it. The game today was really great though most of u guys just played me around. Its really good that excellent players are starting to show up. There's this new guy who's going to come over sometime this week. From what he said, i think he's pretty good too. We'll arrange another schedule before thursday.


----------



## januarvs

Hi Mr. Chris,

Do you still have open slot for me?

Is your location in JLT?

Januar


----------



## chrisveldad

januarvs said:


> Hi Mr. Chris,
> 
> Do you still have open slot for me?
> 
> Is your location in JLT?
> 
> Januar



Yeah sure you can join us Januarvs.. we usually play 2x or 3x a week.. and every saturdays.. and last friday.. we hosted a tournament which was joined by around 60 players from all over the uae.

Private message me if you want to get my contact details.


----------



## januarvs

chrisveldad said:


> Yeah sure you can join us Januarvs.. we usually play 2x or 3x a week.. and every saturdays.. and last friday.. we hosted a tournament which was joined by around 60 players from all over the uae.
> 
> Private message me if you want to get my contact details.


Wow... tournament with 60 players... Sounds great! I'm eager to join.
I'll send you private message for contact detail.

Thanks.


----------



## januarvs

chrisveldad said:


> Yeah sure you can join us Januarvs.. we usually play 2x or 3x a week.. and every saturdays.. and last friday.. we hosted a tournament which was joined by around 60 players from all over the uae.
> 
> Private message me if you want to get my contact details.


Btw, I don't have yet facility to do private message.
I've made 5 posts... this is the 6th.
Seems I've to wait for a moment until it gets enabled.


----------



## januarvs

I played last night (Saturday) from 7-9pm with Master Chris and his buddy. It was a great time, great place, and great host. Thanks Master Chris.


----------



## chrisveldad

LOLS... that sounds like im a kungfu master or something.

We're having another mini-tournament this friday.. maybe you can join us in Class B.. we're going to play team-event/double elimination together with the Class A Players.

I hope you can come with us. Venue is in the World Trade Centre.




januarvs said:


> I played last night (Saturday) from 7-9pm with Master Chris and his buddy. It was a great time, great place, and great host. Thanks Master Chris.


----------



## januarvs

LOLS... 

Is there Class C? It may more suitable for me 



chrisveldad said:


> LOLS... that sounds like im a kungfu master or something.
> 
> We're having another mini-tournament this friday.. maybe you can join us in Class B.. we're going to play team-event/double elimination together with the Class A Players.
> 
> I hope you can come with us. Venue is in the World Trade Centre.


----------



## chrisveldad

Class C is for kids.. you made us sweat a lot last night.. I think its the home-court advantage that kicked in that's why we won. You have a very nasty side spin and backhand flat-drive that's quite difficult to return.


----------



## DeL SaMrA

chrisveldad said:


> LOLS... that sounds like im a kungfu master or something.
> 
> We're having another mini-tournament this friday.. maybe you can join us in Class B.. we're going to play team-event/double elimination together with the Class A Players.
> 
> I hope you can come with us. Venue is in the World Trade Centre.



hello guys...i moved to dubai recently...i live in tecom..
i used to paly table tennis at college..
and i want to play here...
where r u playing guys?


----------



## hamir

Chalkiebcfc said:


> Is there anywhere they play Table Tennis in Dubai. I'm an ok player that played in the lower leagues in Bradford, West Yorkshire, normally I can give a decent game, but I am a bit out of practise. if there are any expat teams looking for a player or for practise, then please let me know, either way it would be good to get back into it.


hey they have table tennis at insportz in al quoz... where r u put up btw... i also have table tennis in my residential building in jlt and would be glad to play some am lookinf for people for any sport... squash, tennis, badmointon, cricket and tabletennis... lemme know if u would like to play sometime


----------



## hamir

chrisveldad said:


> LOLS... that sounds like im a kungfu master or something.
> 
> We're having another mini-tournament this friday.. maybe you can join us in Class B.. we're going to play team-event/double elimination together with the Class A Players.
> 
> I hope you can come with us. Venue is in the World Trade Centre.


hey chris can i alspo come in to play some... lemme know the days in the week u guys meeting to play and i will definitely join in


----------



## chrisveldad

Private msg me for details. We usually practice and organize tournaments...


----------



## hamir

DeL SaMrA said:


> hello guys...i moved to dubai recently...i live in tecom..
> i used to paly table tennis at college..
> and i want to play here...
> where r u playing guys?


hey i live in jlt and have a tabletennis table in the building if u wanna come in and play later today


----------



## chai

always looking forward to play some TT ...so just let me know time and place....used to play for my collage and used to play a lot
i live in tecom and my no is 055-2486849

cya.


----------



## chrisveldad

You can play with us here in green community. We play regularly on weekdays and specially in weekends.


----------



## chai

sounds awesome !!...dying to play for some time now....will you guys be playing tomorrow??....would love to join


----------



## nkcomp

zoglug said:


> I would be up for this!!! Played a lot when younger but kind of drifted away from it! Would love to get back into it again though!
> 
> Once you hit 5 posts ill pm you and we can talk from there. I may not be up to your standard but we will see!!! And i aint to far away from JLT...im in the Greens


would love to get back to the game... out of practice though. i too stay in the greens, lemme know if we can play somewhere near.


----------



## chai

chrisveldad said:


> You can play with us here in green community. We play regularly on weekdays and specially in weekends.


Hi Chris,

Not sure if you got my previous message....I am very new to this forum so still getting used to the functionality 

Are you guys planning to have a TT session anytime soon?.....If you have a place for a new player, then please let me know.....I'll be very glad to play by looking at the activity on this thread 

Kindly let me know how to get in touch, if possible.

Thanks,
Chai


----------



## chrisveldad

Oh sorry about that.. I havent checked the forums for a while. I'll send u the map later tonight. We just finished playing now and will play again tmrw.


----------



## chai

chrisveldad said:


> Oh sorry about that.. I havent checked the forums for a while. I'll send u the map later tonight. We just finished playing now and will play again tmrw.


Hi Chris,

sure,np....that sounds great....will definitely try to be there tmrw then....I have never been to green community before, so map would definitely be very helpful....thanks
Is there any way to get in touch with you before I can come there or if I need any instructions? (hopefully there won't be any need for that  )

Cya,
Chai


----------



## chrisveldad

Chai.. Just checked my inbox.. You didnt send me your email address. Could you please private msg it to me..?


----------



## chrisveldad

Hey guys... we are forming a new group for Table Tennis enthusiasts here in the UAE.

To jump-start the group, we are organizing an all-nationality tournament for the Eid Holidays at the World Trade Center on *Wednesday, August 31, 2011 (10am)*.

There will be three classes, Class A, Class B, and Women's.

This is a very good start for an open-group of Table Tennis enthusiasts, so we're going to need all the support we can get from all those players with very good passion of the sport.

Please private message me for details and my contact info.


----------



## chrisveldad

Hey guys... we are forming a new group for Table Tennis enthusiasts here in the UAE.

To jump-start the group, we are organizing an all-nationality tournament for the Eid Holidays at the World Trade Center on *Wednesday, August 31, 2011 (10am)*.

There will be three classes, Class A, Class B, and Women's.

This is a very good start for an open-group of Table Tennis enthusiasts, so we're going to need all the support we can get from all those players with very good passion of the sport.

Please private message me for details and my contact info.


----------



## yhiezy

Hi Chris,

Ariel here, are you having any schedule this week?
please let me know.thanks.


----------



## chrisveldad

yhiezy said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Ariel here, are you having any schedule this week?
> please let me know.thanks.


Hi Ariel,

Any night of the week we are playing in my place near Green Community.

We are also playing sometimes in World Trade Center in Dubai Sports World.

Just private message me for more information and my contact details.


Chris


----------



## yhiezy

chrisveldad said:


> Hi Ariel,
> 
> Any night of the week we are playing in my place near Green Community.
> 
> We are also playing sometimes in World Trade Center in Dubai Sports World.
> 
> Just private message me for more information and my contact details.
> 
> 
> Chris


Realy new here on the site and doesn't know/can't locate any icon or tab to private message you, can you pls send me an SMS() instead and I'll call you back.
Many Thanks.


----------



## DeL SaMrA

Hi Chris
Am also new here and i can't private message you yet...
am interested in joining the table tennis activity...
plz sms me [SNIP]
Regards


----------



## shaqshaikh

*table tennis*

Hi 
My apt has table tennis and pool tables - very economical price in tecom
we can play couple of times a week - if we bond - i can hook u up with my other friends also

where do you live?




Chalkiebcfc said:


> Is there anywhere they play Table Tennis in Dubai. I'm an ok player that played in the lower leagues in Bradford, West Yorkshire, normally I can give a decent game, but I am a bit out of practise. if there are any expat teams looking for a player or for practise, then please let me know, either way it would be good to get back into it.


----------



## shaqshaikh

*table tennis*

we can play at my apt - its reasonably priced only AED 20 / hr





Chalkiebcfc said:


> Is there anywhere they play Table Tennis in Dubai. I'm an ok player that played in the lower leagues in Bradford, West Yorkshire, normally I can give a decent game, but I am a bit out of practise. if there are any expat teams looking for a player or for practise, then please let me know, either way it would be good to get back into it.


----------



## DeL SaMrA

shaqshaikh said:


> Hi
> My apt has table tennis and pool tables - very economical price in tecom
> we can play couple of times a week - if we bond - i can hook u up with my other friends also
> 
> where do you live?


hello shaqshaikh...i live in tecom too and would love to play soon a little busy this week but i can make it starting sunday...is tht ok with u?


----------



## shaqshaikh

*tabe tennis*

next week is cool
ur place or mine?

pls confirm what time suits u?

7.30pm/8pm/8.30pm/9pm





DeL SaMrA said:


> hello shaqshaikh...i live in tecom too and would love to play soon a little busy this week but i can make it starting sunday...is tht ok with u?


----------



## DeL SaMrA

hello...actually there is no table at my place 
i dnt knw exactly wat time yet but ill confirm it friday or saturday sms me on this number to save urs 0558976626


----------



## shaqshaikh

*table tennis*

sms sent, sun is on!
try not to leave ur personal details on net - u can pm (private message) me




DeL SaMrA said:


> hello...actually there is no table at my place
> i dnt knw exactly wat time yet but ill confirm it friday or saturday sms me on this number to save urs 0558976626


----------



## chrisveldad

Table Tennis Open Tournament on October 7, 2011

World-class facilities located in Al Gusais, Dubai to be used for Team Events.

Private message me for details.


----------



## Orlando

Notice this is kind of an old threat, nevertheless I'm looking for amateur partners in JLT/Dubai marina area to practice table tennis. Really looking forward to improve a lot and give my best. Does anyone know a club in this areas where to practice? (Sharjah border is kinda end of the world to reach) Thanks. Orlando.


----------



## chrisveldad

visit www.asttig.org ..it is a table tennis club ranging from amateurs to semi-pros in the UAE.


----------



## shaqshaikh

*Table Tennis in Tecom*

Hello, I've table tennis in my apt and its quite economical AED 20/ hr divided into # of players....so 2 palyers - its AED 10 / person or 4 players AED 5 / person 

PM if anyone is interested, regards, Shaq





Orlando said:


> Notice this is kind of an old threat, nevertheless I'm looking for amateur partners in JLT/Dubai marina area to practice table tennis. Really looking forward to improve a lot and give my best. Does anyone know a club in this areas where to practice? (Sharjah border is kinda end of the world to reach) Thanks. Orlando.


----------



## Ephesian

Orlando said:


> Notice this is kind of an old threat, nevertheless I'm looking for amateur partners in JLT/Dubai marina area to practice table tennis. Really looking forward to improve a lot and give my best. Does anyone know a club in this areas where to practice? (Sharjah border is kinda end of the world to reach) Thanks. Orlando.


Hello,

I am also in JLT looking for players and decent place to play. Please count me in for any setup and pm for details. I cannot pm you back since yet a rookie in the forum so please send your email then i can reply.

Cheers


----------



## Orlando

shaqshaikh said:


> Hello, I've table tennis in my apt and its quite economical AED 20/ hr divided into # of players....so 2 palyers - its AED 10 / person or 4 players AED 5 / person
> 
> PM if anyone is interested, regards, Shaq


I'm interested, let me know your location.


----------



## Orlando

I'm interested. Not sure how can I PM you, can't find the option. let me know how to contact you.


----------



## chrisveldad

Dubai Table Tennis Group..visit www.asttig.org


----------



## gaser55

*training with coach*

there is Egyptian coach he can training you privite and that is his number 0557332932


----------



## Auri

Hi! Am so glad to see so many ppl interested in Table Tennis. I stay at International City but wouldnt mind travelling to any part of the Emirate for some good games.

Am not an expert and haven't played for some 3 years. But would love to join in. Please count me in for all your future activities. I can't PM yet as am still a newbie here, but you can contact me, am sure.

Thanks!


----------



## egcoder

Hello All,
I'm an above-average player in table tennis which looking for an interested partner to play with today - or later of course - 

I live near JLT/Dubai Marina but I have no problem to meet any place which has convenient play ground, and if it'll be bunch of people to be like a friendly tournament or something would be much better of course 

Waiting for your replay.

Thanks


----------



## adib002

Well, I have a table tennis in my complex near the swimming pool if you are interested please contact me, I am living in Dubai Investment Park, green community.


----------



## adib002

chrisveldad said:


> Chai.. Just checked my inbox.. You didnt send me your email address. Could you please private msg it to me..?


hi, can you send me your email address?


----------



## newinuae

Ephesian said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also in JLT looking for players and decent place to play. Please count me in for any setup and pm for details. I cannot pm you back since yet a rookie in the forum so please send your email then i can reply.
> 
> Cheers


Hi, I'm looking for table tennis partner. wondeing if you;re still up for it?


----------



## newinuae

Hi guys i m new in dubai. and looking for a partner to play table tennis. i m an averge player but can give a decent game. Also, there's a nice place in world trade center to play table tennis which is free untill the end of august 2015. let me know if anyone of you in available. thanks


----------



## chedelic

i'm down for a game, drop me a msg if you still want to play!


----------



## Adeel33

*looking to play TT*

hi.
Good to know that you are here in international city. I want a partner to play TT here. <SNIP> Thanks


----------

